# Milwaukee M12 PVC Shear



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bought one this morning at the supply house to demo all of the ABS out of a repipe/remodel we're doing.

That thing is amazing -- No more binding Sawzalls, gummed up Sawzall blades or punching through the drywall on the other side.

Also tried the M12 copper cutter -- It worked fine during the demo and was great at getting into tight spaces. I can't see having much use for it beyond those applications, though.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a contract remodeling the coffee bars for about 40 Sunoco stations.

160' of 3/4" and 1/2" copper tubing.......That cutter has its place

The PVC shear is great too....I thought the blade would last longer.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

that tool is about good for nothing, it wouldnt replace any of my tools

time consuming and expensive 

i guess it could cut ABS better than PVC but i wouldnt know i dont install any ABS


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> that tool is about good for nothing, it wouldnt replace any of my tools
> 
> time consuming and expensive
> 
> i guess it could cut ABS better than PVC but i wouldnt know i dont install any ABS


 I dunno, GP, I was showing it to the Electrician yesterday and he tried it out on some 2" schedule 80 PVC -- Cut right through it without a hitch.

Just out of curiosity, what do you use to cut schedule 40 PVC DWV pipe?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I have a contract remodeling the coffee bars for about 40 Sunoco stations.
> 
> 160' of 3/4" and 1/2" copper tubing.......That cutter has its place


 Do you mark the tubing where you want to cut it, or do you measure, eyeball it and hope you're right on the length?

I tried both and it kept skidding around, especially on the 1/2".


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Do you mark the tubing where you want to cut it, or do you measure, eyeball it and hope you're right on the length?
> 
> I tried both and it kept skidding around, especially on the 1/2".


After a dozen cuts or so I got the hang of it. Now I can cut to exact lengths without an issue.

Once in a while it will track.....usually it happens when I don't ensure that the tubing is engaged in the roller set correctly.


----------

